# Verbesserungsvorschlag, bevor...



## dizzzi (1. Mai 2017)

Ein kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag zum Thema, schließen eines Themas...

Wenn ein Thema schon mal abgehandelt worden ist, und ein Moderator möchte das Thema schließen, mit dem Hinweis, dass das Thema bereits abgehandelt ist, wäre ein Link zielführend. 

LG

Udo


----------



## troll20 (1. Mai 2017)

Eigentlich werden keine Themen geschlossen es sei denn sie stehen im Gegensatz zu den Forumrichtlinien oder aber der Ersteller wünscht es.
und dann wären Beiträge im Biete suche Bereich noch, aber die werden meist auch nur auf Wunsch geschlossen.
Dann gehen ab und an mal einige Putzkolonnen durch die Beiträgen und sortieren dusslige Sprüche und abgedriftete Beiträge aus.


----------



## dizzzi (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo Troll20,

Ist aber gerade passiert bei dem Beitrag: Fischreihee "Hilfe".

Und da mich Erfahrungen mit dem Fischreiherschreck interessieren und nachlesen möchte, wäre ein Link zu dem Thema schon nützlich.

Lg

Udo
*
*


----------



## Zacky (1. Mai 2017)

Der Vorschlag wurde aufgenommen und ein Link gesetzt. Wir werden es beim nächsten Mal versuchen zu berücksichtigen. 

Das Thema "__ Fischreiher" ist aber von Hause aus, schon im entsprechenden Unterforum als großer Sammelthread mit allen Für & Wider sowie allen Tipps & Tricks fest oben als "wichtig" verankert, so dass es bei der Recherche im Forum sofort zu sehen ist. 

~ closed ~


----------



## Christine (1. Mai 2017)

Das ist kein Verbesserungsvorschlag, das machen wir eigentlich immer so. Kopiert hatte ich ihn schon, ich weiß nur nicht, warum ich ihn nicht eingefügt habt. Wahrscheinlich abgelenkt worden.
Allerdings hat das bei den Fachbeiträgen nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Mai 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> closed


 und wieder nur dran gedacht , nicht aber gemacht ! DUCKUNDWECH !


----------

